# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Homoseksualiteti

## Psikostudenti

Te jesh homoseksual apo jo, per disa (ndoshta pakica) eshte normale, e per disa te tjere (shumica) eshte amorale.....Sipas disa rregullave etike te lidhura me religjion eshte mekat nje gje e tille, kurse etika "moderne" e ka mireprit kete, tradicionet kane pikepamje te ndryshme (me teper e mohojne nje gje te tille), e kultura globale i ka dhene drite te gjelbert.....
Kurse te shqipetarer kjo dukuri po rritet cdo dite e me teper. Tani kjo gje a ka te beje me trashegimi kulturora nga paraardhesit, apo ka te beje me devijim normash morale tek ne ne kohen me te fundit, a ka te beje me kulture moderne, apo ka te beje siq njihet ne psikologji me crregullim psikik i jetes motivacionale te njeriut (shqipetar).....

----------


## Leila

*MORALI*

- Imagjinate, e shpikur
- Mjet per te mbajtur kontroll tek njerezit
- Perdoret me shume nga hipokritet
- Turma kunder 1 personi (shumica vs. pakica)
- Frike & manipulimi i asaj frike

Ky eshte morali.

Tani mund te flasim per homoseksualet.

Eshte ne gen apo jo?

S'jam e kualifikuar te flas.

----------


## Albo

Te jesh homoseksual nuk eshte dicka gjenetike, nuk eshte as nje semundje, eshte nje perzgjedhje qe njerezit e bejne ne stilin e jetes se tyre. Kjo eshte vertetur shkencerisht.

Qendrimi ndaj homoseksualeve eshte dicka qe askush nuk mund tu imponoje njerezve si "moral kolektiv". Sic eshte e drejta e dikujt qe te pranoje e simpatizoje nje individ qe eshte homoseksual, ashtu eshte e drejta e dikujt tjeter qe te mos pranoje apo simpatizoje homoseksualizmin ne jeten apo shoqerine e tij.

----------


## Psikostudenti

Megjithate, morali nuk eshte qeshtje e drejtuar drejt nje individi, por eshte sistem rregullash  e parimesh shoqerore qe vlejne per tere shoqerine e jo per individe te veqante, dhe ky sistem u imponohet individve me vlere te veqante ne menyre indirekte pasi qe jane produkt shoqeror dhe pjese e shoqerise me normat e caktuara e specifike, prandaj qeshtjet morale nuk mund t'i quajme gjera te qpifura megjithese se paku nuk dijme edhe autoret se kush i qpifi nese jane te tilla......
Kurse homoseksualiteti nuk dihet nese eshte i trasheguar, mirepo mendohet te jete produk i kultures dominante te shekujve te fundit, per arseye se edhe nuk kemi ndoshta mjaft te dhena antike qe herepas here e kan vene ne pah qeshtjen e homoseksualitetit qe gjithmone ka egzistuar.......

----------


## DEBATIKU

Homoseksualitet...................................  .

behet njeriu homoseksual apo linden???
behet njeriu eteroseksual apo linden???
eshte vone sot po do te vazhdoj nje dite tjeter tj u shtjelloj keto gjera.

----------


## Mina

Homoseksualiteti e ka zanafillen qe ne femijeri, te pakten keshtu deklarojne nje pjese. Nese nje femije mashkull kerkon te lyeje buzet me te kuq, te veshe kepuce me taka apo fustane mendoj se ka tendence te tille. Eshte gabim qe keto ngasje te mos perfillen nga prinderit. Ne nje rast te tille eshte i domosdoshem nje test hormonal sepse mendoj se njeri nga shkaqet e ketij devijacioni eshte pikerisht ky.

----------


## Hyllien

Po e rihap kete debat meqense para disa ditesh u vendos qe martesa gay te pranohet ne shtetin e massachusetts(ne vermont jane pranuar te ashtuquajturat unione gay)

Se  pari un them se keta individe jane thjesht tipa qe bejn keto gjera per snob. Argumentat qe jepen per gay qe te martohen jane shume feminor dhe pa bazament. Keta njerez shkaterrojn shoqerine sepse jo vetem qe duan te martohen por duan dhe te kene femije. Si mund ta rrisin femijen keta individe? Shoqeria demokratike ka te drejta dhe detyra. Detyra qe te sigurosh mbarvajtjen dhe jo gjera te tilla. Fjala liri kohet e fundit ka filluar te perdoret si nje mjet per te arritur qellimin dhe jo si nje ideal. 
Nuk mund te jepet e drejta e marteses ketyre personave sepse martesa esht nje institucion qe ka ekzistuar ne kete menyre per mijera vjet dhe keta persona nuk kane te drejte ta ndryshojn. 
Esht njesoj sikurse nje protestant ose evangjelist te shkoj ne kishen katolike ne rome e ti thote e di ckeni besoni edhe ju tek zoti ne menyren qe besojm edhe ne sepse ju jeni gabim. Nuk mund te ndryshohen keto lloj gjerash keshtu. Edhe nqs ja japim martesen ketyre individeve nuk duhet te quhet martese por dicka tjeter. 
Kam shume me teper per kete ceshtje pasi kam qene ne nje debat me disa aktizista ketu ne NY per kete ceshtje dhe argumentat qe keta me jepnin pervec anes financiare( qe ciftet gay paguajn shume me teper se ato qe kane statusin e marteses ) nuk ishin fare te bindshme. 

Cili eshte mendimi juaj per martesen ndermjet ketyre personave?

----------


## maz

> _Postuar më parë nga Ekzekutuesja_ 
> *MORALI
> 
> - Imagjinate, e shpikur
> - Mjet per te mbajtur kontroll tek njerezit
> - Perdoret me shume nga hipokritet
> - Turma kunder 1 personi (shumica vs. pakica)
> - Frike & manipulimi i asaj frike
> 
> ...


U r so right lal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## maz

> _Postuar më parë nga Psikostudenti_ 
> *Te jesh homoseksual apo jo, per disa (ndoshta pakica) eshte normale, e per disa te tjere (shumica) eshte amorale.....Sipas disa rregullave etike te lidhura me religjion eshte mekat nje gje e tille, kurse etika "moderne" e ka mireprit kete, tradicionet kane pikepamje te ndryshme (me teper e mohojne nje gje te tille), e kultura globale i ka dhene drite te gjelbert.....
> Kurse te shqipetarer kjo dukuri po rritet cdo dite e me teper. Tani kjo gje a ka te beje me trashegimi kulturora nga paraardhesit, apo ka te beje me devijim normash morale tek ne ne kohen me te fundit, a ka te beje me kulture moderne, apo ka te beje siq njihet ne psikologji me crregullim psikik i jetes motivacionale te njeriut (shqipetar).....*


Un them se jan te lindur homo pasi njof shum njerez & kam shum shoke gay.  disa mundoen te dalin me opposite sex 2 proove that they arent.  Mendoj se jan shum cool & jan njelloj si heterosexuals,exept kan ndjenja per same sex. Me kte mentalitet qe ka kjo bot e felliqur se besoj se ata zgjellin te jen gay but they cant help it

----------


## pyetesi

Dua ta kuptoj kete pune dhe kam ca pyetje qe me kane lindur.

Po ju kerkoj ketyre moderatoreve qe te me lejojne te pyes.
Pasketaj po u lejua pyetja dhe ka ndonje qe di mbi ato qe do pyes le te me jape pergjigje.

----------


## Psikostudenti

Koheve te fundit vertet po u jepet e drejta homoseksualesve qe te martohen, madje pa ndonje pengese te madhe. Kjo e drejte po aplikohet ne shume vende te botes, madje edhe ne vendet shqipetare qe kohet e fundit,fatkeqesisht, jane formuar edhe shoqata te tyre.
Keto cifte madje kane edhe te drejte me adaptuar femije (si thane edhe koleget me lart) dhe t'i rrisin ata. Keshtu jeta e ketyre femijeve, ndergjegjia dher morali i tyre ne te ardhemen e tyre (kur ata rriten) mund te lendohet rende pasi qe ata do i perkasin nje familje te crregulluar dhe amorale. Pozita e ketyre femijeve ne mjedisin shoqeror ku jetojne bie dhe ata do te lihen ndoshta anash nga te tjeret, sepse nuk i perkasin nje ndergjegjie te ndershme dhe te paster sic e kane te tjeret. 
Homoseksualiteti eshte edhe rruga me e lehte per te ardhur deri te perhapjet e semundjeve te rrezikshme (AIDS e te tjera). Prandaj nje perkrahje drejt kesaj dukurie eshte edhe synim qellimplote ndaj rreziqeve shoqerore qe perfshijne vende te ndryshme te rruzullit. 
Se sa do te involvohen ne te radhmen njerezit ne kete dukuri, kjo mund te shihet mjaft qarte pershkak se kohet e fundit po ngritet edhe numiri i homove, kurse cfare perkrahje do te kene keta nga nga institucionet ligjore, e sidomos ne shoqerite shqipetare, mbetet te shihet ne ditet qe vijojne...

----------


## leci

Pse po ngrihet numri i homove???
Ka ndonje shpjegim llogjik?
Eshte morali qe na pengon te shohim me qarte?
Te bejne çte duan... aspak interesante..nuk me prek..
Perse nje person behet gay?
Nuk lind i tille apo jo?
Perse disa po e disa jo?
Kush eshte shkaku?
Nuk jam i kualifikuar te flas...
akoma nuk kam mbaruar.
optimizem njerez se ka me shume vajza te lira.
pakesohet konkorrenca..

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

1. ÇKA ËSHTË ORIENTIMI SEKSUAL?

Orientimi seksual është një tërheqje e qëndrueshme emocionale, romantike, seksuale ose afektive ndaj një personi tjetër. Me lehtësi dallohet nga përbërësit tjerë të seksualitetit duke përfshirë seksin biologjik, identitetin gjinor (kuptimi psikologjik i të qenurit mashkull ose femër) dhe nga roli social i gjinisë (Ngërthimi i normave kulturore për sjelljet femërore dhe mashkullore)

Orientimi seksual ekziston përgjatë një vazhdimësie që radhitet prej homoseksualitetit të plotë deri te heteroseksualiteti i plotë dhe përfshin forma të ndryshme të biseksualitetit. Personat biseksualë mund të kenë përjetime të tërheqjes seksuale, emocionale dhe afektive si ndaj personave të gjinisë së tyre ashtu edhe ndaj atyre të gjinisë së kundërt. Personat me orientim homoseksual nganjëherë referohen si gejë (si për meshkujt ashtu edhe për femrat) ose lezbike (vetëm për femrat).

Orientimi seksual dallon prej sjelljes seksuale sepse i referohet ndjenjave dhe vetë konceptimit. Personat mund ose nuk mund ta shprehin orientimin e tyre seksual në sjelljen e tyre.

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

2. ÇKA NDIKON QË NJË PERSON TË KETË NJË ORIENTIM TË CAKTUAR SEKSUAL?

Ekzistojnë teori të shumta për origjinën e orientimit seksual të një personi; shumica e shkenctarëve sot pajtohen se orientimi seksual më së shumti ngjan të jetë rezultat i një ndërveprimi kompleks i faktorëve ambiental, njohës dhe biologjik. Te shumica e njerëzve, orientimi seksual formohet gjatë fëmijërisë së hershme. Gjithashtu ka edhe fakte të konsiderueshme të kohës së fundit që sugjerojnë se biologjia, duke përfshirë faktorët gjenetik dhe hormonal, luajnë një rol të rëndësishëm në seksualitetin e një personi. 

Si përfundim, me rëndësi është që të dihet se ndoshta ekzistojnë shkaqe të shumta për orientimin seksual të një personi dhe se shkaqet mund të jenë të ndryshme për persona të ndryshëm.

----------


## pyetesi

Pederastat ku e kane vendin e qejfit, tek *****? Dmth atyra ua ndjen ***** ate qe shumica e meshkujve e ndjejne tek penisi?

Si eshte kjo pune?

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

3. A MUND TË ZGJEDHET ORIENTIMI SEKSUAL?

Jo. Qeniet njerëzore nuk mund të zgjedhin për të qenë gej ose heteroseksual. Orientimi seksual për shumicën e njerëzve shfaqet në adoleshencën e hershme pa ndonjë përvojë paraprake seksuale. Edhe pse ne mund të zgjedhim nëse dëshirojmë të veprojmë mbi ndjenjat tona, psikologët nuk e konsiderojnë orientimin seksual si zgjedhje e vetëdijshme që mund të ndryshohet sipas dëshirës.

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

4. A MUNDET TERAPIA TA NDRYSHOJ ORIENTIMIN SEKSUAL?

Jo. Edhe pse shumica e homoseksualëve kanë jetë të suksesshme dhe të lumtur, disa homoseksualë ose biseksualë mund të tentojnë ta ndryshojnë orientimin e tyre seksual përmes terapisë, shpesh të shtrënguar nga anëtarët e familjes ose nga grupet religjioze që të provojnë dhe ta bëjnë një gjë të tillë. Realiteti është i atillë se homoseksualiteti nuk është sëmundje. Nuk kërkon trajtim dhe nuk është i ndryshueshëm. 

Megjithatë, jo të gjithë gejët, lezbiket dhe biseksualët të cilët kërkojnë ndihmë nga profesionistët e shëndetit mental dëshirojnë ta ndryshojnë orientimin e tyre seksual. Gejët, lezbiket dhe biseksualët mund të kërkojnë ndihmë nga psikologu për procesin e daljes haptazi ose për strategjinë për tu ballafaquar me paragjykimin, por shumica e tyre futen në terapi për arsye dhe çështje të njëjta jetësore për të cilat edhe heteroseksualët u drejtohen profesionistëve të shëndetit mental.

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

5. SI QËNDRON PUNA ME TË ASHTUQUAJTURËN TERAPIA E SHNDËRRIMIT?

Disa psikoterapeutë që e aplikojnë të ashtuquajturën terapi të shndërrimit raportojnë se kanë qenë në gjendje ta ndryshojnë orientimin seksual të klientëve të tyre nga orientimi homoseksual në atë heteroseksual. Megjithatë, studimi nga për së afërmi i këtyre raporteve paraqesin disa faktorë që hedhin dyshim në pretendimet e tyre. Për shembull, shumica e raporteve të tilla vijnë nga organizatat me qëndrime dhe këndvështrime ideologjike që e dënojnë homoseksualitetin. Gjithashtu, deklaratat e tyre dobët të dokumentuara me fakte. P.sh. rezultati i trajtimit nuk është i përcjellur dhe raportuar pas një kohe që do të ishte një standard për ta testuar vlefshmërinë e cilitdo intervenim të shëndetësisë mentale.

APA (American Psychological Association - Shoqata Amerikane e Psikologëve) është e shqetësuar rreth terapive të tilla dhe dëmeve potenciale që ato mund të shkaktojnë në të trajtuarit. Më 1997, Këshilli i Përfaqësuesve të Shoqatës ka lëshuar një rezolutë që e ridëshmon kundërshtimin e psikologjisë për trajtim të detyruar për shkak të homofobisë dhe definon të drejtën e klientit për trajtim të paparagjykuar dhe për vetë-përcaktim. Secili person që i nënshtrohet terapisë për tu përballur me çështjet e orientimit seksual ka të drejtë që terapia e tillë të zhvillohet në një mjedis profesional dhe neutral dhe me mosprani të çfarëdo paragjykimi social.

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

6. A ËSHTË HOMOSEKSUALITETI SËMUNDJE MENTALE OSE PROBLEM EMOCIONAL?

Jo. Psikologët, psikiatrat dhe profesionistët tjerë të shëndetit mental pajtohen se homoseksualiteti nuk është sëmundje, çrregullim mental ose problem emocional. Mbi 35 vite të hulumtimeve objektive, shkencërisht mirë të disenjuara kanë treguar se homoseksualiteti, në vetvete, nuk ka të bëjë me çrregullimet mentale, emocionale ose me probleme soicale. Në të kalauarën homoseksualiteti është menduar të jetë sëmundje mentale sepse profesionistët e shëndetit mental dhe shoqëria kanë pasur të dhëna të shtrembëruara nga paragjykimet.

Në të kaluarën studimet e gejëve, lezbikeve dhe biseksualëve kanë përfshirë në terapi vetëm këta njerëz, duke rezultuar në konkluzione të njëanshme dhe të paragjykuara. Kur hulumtuesit ekzaminuan të dhënat për ata njerëz të cilët nuk ishin në terapi, ideja se homoseksualiteti është sëmundje mentale shumë shpejt u vërtetua se nuk është e vërtetë.

Për më shumë se 25 vite, që të dyja asociacionet kanë nxitur të gjithë profesionistët e shëndetit mental që të ndihmojnë në largimin e njollosjes së homoseksualëve si të sëmurë mentalisht e që akoma disa njerëz orientimin homoseksual e konsiderojnë si një gjë të tillë.

----------


## pyetesi

A ka pederasta apo lesbike qorra, shurdhe ?

----------

